# anyone fish close to dp&l at miamisburg?



## catfisher81

just moved to miamisburg and have been told the damn at dpl plant is good spot for cats. any info would be appreciated


----------



## Jackfish

use large live bait & be patient - you can get channels on other stuff but live bait is the way to go for the flatties - also be careful, I fish some of the waters in that area & you need to be careful - when fishing at night I leave my big buck knife strapped in the open - just fyi


----------



## chrisoneal

what do u have to be carefull of


----------



## catfisher81

thanks for the info jack.ill see what happens.any other hot spots near miamisburg i should know about?


----------



## flathunter

I think you have to be carefull about not being mugged..I would not fish that area without being armed.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey I grew up in Miamisburg so I know all about that town, its the national center for hilljack trailer trash, ( not everyone of course but a much higher level proportionate to the population) Now throw in a couple sets of RR tracks and the Great Miami and whoo boy, now your talking about the "Good Ole Boys Club" I do fish there often but never alone, and never after dark.

Not to mention Dinkbusters and Mellons favorite Hangout, Crains Run Park (sometimes referred to as the Pickle Park) is right down the road.  

Fishing can be good but all along the Great Miami is full of litter and usually far enough off the road to warrant always looking over your shoulder for several different reasons. I like Jackfish's assesment of always carry a large knife there since MCD doesnt allow firearms. 

Salmonid


----------



## catfisher81

ok thanks yall


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yes I agree. If you are a CCW permit holder, use it! Be carefull just keep an eye out for stuff. A much safer area close to you would be the West Carrollton Dam area. It can't be more than 10 minutes up the road, if that, maybe more like 5 minutes. 

Yes be carefull fo Cranes Run (the park). If you happen to go there DO NOT BACK IN THE PARKING SPACES, pull straight in.--No we are not joking, all this is coming fromt he police department. The place has a VERY BAD reputation. 

What the heck, here is some advice: trade the gun for a knife (like Jackfish says) or a large mag light & fish the West Carrollton dam & forget the DP&L dam. Good luck.


----------



## dinkbuster1

so which type of pickle does everyone prefer? dill, SWEET, great gherkin, red butter, etc, LMAO.......all flavors are to be had there! btw, i learned in CCW class (correct me if im wrong) that as long as an area (park, MCD, ETC) is state funded you are allowed to have a concealed weapon, only exception is in any type of building (that includes the porta-potty!).


----------



## severableworm

it just all depends on who you know and who you associate with I live less than half a mile from cranes-run I've never had any encounters in five years with any people from that place.I go fishin all the time by myselfmmy buddy Jason has a picture holding up 39 pound flathead from that dam.the fishing here is pretty good I usually always catch at least a couple catfishI have heard stories about not being able to eat them because the river runs right through the city of Daytonbut as far as that goes I don't knowI'm going to continued to fish down there and I have no problems and I don't think we should give this this river around here a bad name just because of one Certain trailer parkI'm sure that there are some bad apples there but that doesn't mean that every time you go fishing that you have to be scared or somebody's going to knock you over the head and take your stuffjust take your cell phone and if anybody makes you nervous call the police. they're literally 2 minutes away.I'm actually getting ready to head out right now and go fishing with my sons I'll repost again and let you guys know if I catch anything.


----------



## monsterKAT11

ever hear the saying "when seconds count police are only minutes away"? lol just pullin your chain...kinda.. I've never had a problem down there, don't fish there much anymore mainly due to just being extremely over fished and over crowded. 

p.s. yes i know this thread is from 06'


----------



## dinkbuster1




----------



## monsterKAT11

just make sure you BACK IN like dink!


----------



## H2O Mellon




----------



## Salmonid

Bryan, who is that in the pic? too much hair to be me...LOL
It must be Korey...
Caught red handed Jerkin the Gherkin in a City Park...
Now back to fishing reports. 
River finally back to fishable stages lately and the crowds have been down on the point in a big way lately. Driven by there a few times for work and always half a dozen cars along the cables and on the other side of the feeder stream

Salmonid


----------

